# Ikea Cabinets vs Shenandoah



## Nia (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm not familiar with Shenandoah but I've used Ikea cabinets for 4yrs. They're great looking, durable, affordable and my clients rave about them. The only down side to Ikea is getting everything you need when to fill your cabinet order. We have to make at least 3 trips to get the complete order for one kitchen. So imagine doing 3 kitchens at once. But for the price and durability, you can't beat em, which is the main reason we deal with the disorganization of the co.

Nia


----------

